# RCA receiver code for PS3 remote.



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a Blu-ray Disc Remote Control (model CECHZR1U) for my PS3 which has this nice little "amp" button for receivers and whatnot, problem is the manual doesn't contain codes for any receivers other than Sony. Good going Sony.

I realize this is a longshot, but if anyone might have any info for me I would appreciate it. I don't actually have the remote for this thing. There is a chance my friend still has it, but even if he does I would still like to be able to use one remote instead of 4.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

The AMP button on this remote only controls Sony Amplifiers. _Note: Only Sony-branded AV amplifiers are supported with this product. Press the AMP button (under DEVICES) to control the Sony Amplifier (no programming is necessary). _

Link: https://support.us.playstation.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2625/session/L2F2LzEvdGltZS8xMzY0MTkwNTM5L3NpZC9XU1NqQypsbA%3D%3D

Smooth move Sony.


----------

